

Remote VNC Connections via SSH - Make it easy for users - Bjoern
http://blubb.org/2009/2/24/remote-vnc-connections-how-to-help-users-and-save-your-nerves

======
pert
I don't understand how this works. Any box that I ssh to with '-R' just
listens on 'localhost'.

